
A New Tor Bridge Authority - ashitlerferad
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/new-bridge-authority
======
jzelinskie
I feel like all the news around tor recently has to do with people leaving. Is
this a cause for concern?

~~~
mtgx
I don't know about that. The only one I've heard of is Jacob Appelbaum, and
that was more of an ousting than him leaving.

If anything, Tor seems to have gained quite an impressive board of directors
recently:

[https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-project-elects-new-
boar...](https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-project-elects-new-
board%C2%A0-directors-wizard-bruce-schneier-joins-the-tor-project)

~~~
moyix
It's not quite that simple:

[https://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/dissent-and-
distrus...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/dissent-and-distrust-in-
tor-community-following-ja)

------
kbody
Seriously HN, 5 top-level comments and every single one is off-topic.

Anyway, it's great that they managed to get up and running in such a limit
time at this scale.

It's obvious that there are challenges decentralisation and status monitoring,
but I personally have high hopes and in general with I2P it's great to have
multiple players working for censorship-free internet.

Kudos

------
kiproping
It's like everyone knows why he left but no one wants to talk about it.

~~~
exstudent2
Why did he leave?

~~~
cjcole
In his statement of resignation he says that given recent events the Tor
Project no longer meets his ethical standards, and that he will be ceasing all
support, including financial and technical.

Full statement:

[https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/ticket/19690](https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/ticket/19690)

"Dear friends,

Given recent events, it is no longer appropriate for me to materially
contribute to the Tor Project either financially, as I have so generously
throughout the years, nor by providing computing resources. This decision does
not come lightly; I probably ran one of the first five nodes in the system and
my involvement with Tor predates it being called "Tor" by many years.

Nonetheless, I feel that I have no reasonable choice left within the bounds of
ethics, but to announce the discontinuation of all Tor-related services hosted
on every system under my control.

Most notably, this includes the Tor node "Tonga", the "Bridge Authority",
which I recognize is rather pivotal to the network

Tonga will be permanently shut down and all associated crytographic keys
destroyed on 2016-08-31. This should give the Tor developers ample time to
stand up a substitute. I will terminate the chron job we set up so many years
ago at that time that copies over the descriptors.

In addition to Tonga, I will shut down a number of fast Tor relays, but the
directory authorities should detect that shutdown quickly and no separate
notice is needed here.

I wish the Tor Project nothing but the best moving forward through those
difficult times,

\--Lucky"

~~~
exstudent2
Do we know what the "recent events" he's talking about are? Do they in someway
threaten the security/anonymity of Tor?

If this is more fallout from the extra-legal witch hunt applied against Jacob
Appelbaum then it really is a shame to be losing project leaders over
something not in anyway related to Tor tech.

~~~
dmix
I believe there was also some issues with management outside of the Appllebaum
stuff.

------
anotheryou
Can someone tell me why this post has a rel="nofollow" in the link?

Same for
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12403138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12403138)

and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12405328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12405328)
(which seems to be a sponsored/in-house post with no comments allowed?)

CSS selector for stylish:

    
    
        .storylink[rel~=nofollow] {
            color: red;
        }
    

edit: further down behind the front-page it becomes more, but for "new" there
are none such links at all.

~~~
sctb
We're happy to answer such questions if you email hn@ycombinator.com, but
please don't create distractions in the discussion threads by posting them
here.

~~~
anotheryou
thanks, sorry to bother, I sent a mail. (though slight function abuse in the
name of curiosity should be allowed on a site called hn, no? ;)

------
jron
"Nonetheless, I feel that I have no reasonable choice left within the bounds
of ethics, but to announce the discontinuation of all Tor-related services
hosted on every system under my control."

One can only assume this statement was made due to the somewhat recent
Appelbaum debacle, but why pussyfoot around the subject? Lucky either believes
numerous members of the Tor project are lying or there is something more
nefarious going on here. Has he expanded on what ethical standards he is in
disagreement with?

